# Juice from pittsburgh strip district



## harmony24 (Sep 19, 2012)

As anyone got there juice from the strip yet? Where is the best or cheapest place you know of?


----------



## Julie (Sep 20, 2012)

Consumers Produce and Premier Produce both sell buckets and I think Premier's are slightly cheaper


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 20, 2012)

Both are about the same price. Premier is cash or check only and you need to get there early. Best to call ahead and check their hours. I know normally they are only open until 9:30 am since they start at 2:00 or some ungodly hour. Sunseri's also sells juice I beleive, never checked their prices. websites are as follows

http://www.consumersproduce.com

http://www.premierproducepgh.com

We've been getting juice from Luva bella in Poland Ohio lately.

http://www.luvabella.com


----------



## jswordy (Sep 20, 2012)

Man, I get envious on these juice and grape order posts - all pickups, of course. No shipping. Can't get any of that where I live. You're fortunate.

UNDER EDIT: I know Brehm ships. But :< at the price.


----------



## Julie (Sep 20, 2012)

jswordy said:


> Man, I get envious on these juice and grape order posts - all pickups, of course. No shipping. Can't get any of that where I live. You're fortunate.
> 
> UNDER EDIT: I know Brehm ships. But :< at the price.



Well just come up an visit us!


----------

